# Editing recordings



## astrose00 (Aug 20, 2003)

I would love to be able to edit my recordings. For instance, if I just want to save a certain section of a recording, I would love to be able to just delete the rest and save valuable recording space. For instance, if I add an hour padding to a sports game, and the game only goes 5 minutes over the scheduled time, I would like to be able to get rid of the extra piece at the end. Most people record sports using best quality and that really takes up a lot of space. And no I don't want to sit by the DVR and wait until the end then stop the recording. That's the reason I got Tivo in the first place; so I don't have to do the work.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I know they will most likely never let you fully edit programs on your tivo, but i agree and you should be able to "trim" off the end of something.

I know you can transfer from 1 tivo to another and do the, transfer from paused point, but that would be the opposite of what you are looking for.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

You can also stop a transfer in progress and keep the transferred part, so you can snip off the end. By doing both - transfer from a paused point and stopping it early - you can save the middle of a recording. Of course, you can also transfer to a PC, edit the file there, and then transfer it back.


----------



## BJ411 (Jun 5, 2006)

only thing i can think of,and this would be way too much work imo

setup the normal recording along with the maybe 15 minutes extra

then go into setup new manual recording for that channel in 15 minute intervals, do it maybe for 1 or 2 more intervals.. it would be a pain in the ass, but this would give you those extra segments you could delete if they ended up not recording overtime


----------

